# US expat renting an apartment in Lisbon



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I will be moving to Lisbon in one week and looking for an apartment. First, will I need any documentation to rent? I hope I don't need a Fiscal number because I heard I need to secure an address first to get the Fiscal number. How does that work? I have a residency visa, but no permit yet, obviously.

Any suggestions on where to look would be appreciated. I am a single 40-year-old male who works from home. I would like something nice and modern, near public transportaion, not too noisy, but also not too far from the action (since I will be looking to get out and meet new people, but won't own a car.) I also like to jog, so something near a park would be nice.

I'd love some help on both what areas of Lisbon to look in, as well as what sites to search for available apartments.

Thanks!


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Also, surrounding areas of Lisbon would be okay too. I only chose Lisbon because I assumed that it would be the smoothest transition for someone who only speaks English. I don't want to be out in the country because I don't know anyone, but I don't have to be near the business district either...


----------



## jeneliaabraham (Nov 24, 2011)

If you don't mind I want to request you to put some images of there because I like to see the beauty of this area. If I like it I also like to shift there. Hope you understand what I'm saying.


----------



## niland (Feb 14, 2012)

AustinTX said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving to Lisbon in one week and looking for an apartment. First, will I need any documentation to rent? I hope I don't need a Fiscal number because I heard I need to secure an address first to get the Fiscal number. How does that work? I have a residency visa, but no permit yet, obviously.
> 
> ...


Austin, I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind

I have a few questions about work permit ( and/or residence permit in Portugal). I am Non-EU. 

Is work permit and residence permit different documents? Can I apply for both from my home? Or does it go liek residence first and then work permit, once in Portugal. However isn't this risky? What if you get denied of work permit and then have to leave?


----------

